# Visa delay



## Britinuae (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi we have been in AD 10years never had issue with visa. We are british born. Pakistani heritage. We are 3rd generation brits. Changed jobs and visa delayed they were asling if my previous nationality is Estonian!!! Anyway took around 10 trips with PRO and parents to show old passports birth certificate etc. then they said oh the british birth cert doesnt have british national written on it!! Anyway 10 more trips letter from embassy etc got lots of wasta involved. Now they keep saying wait for text message to the PRO. They say the file has no security risk anymore and is waiting. Is it waiting for approval. I had to fly out to UK to avoid fines and the new company advised me to fly out as they cannot hire me if i have any fines etc as the job is dependent on a squeaky clean record. They said they will fly me bak in once visa issued. Has anyone experienced this or k ow how long the ‘text message’ to PRO takes. Surely its a click in the system?? Or is there a specified amount of time. Thanks in advance. Ps i have had 6 parent sponsor visas and 4 employment to date with absolutely seamless process no issues at all.


----------

